# Getting UPC Broadband



## MysticX (6 Aug 2009)

Hi,
Currently preparing to switch from ADSL to UPC cable broadband. Was hoping I could get a few questions answered?

-Do UPC provide a 2-way splitter? If not is there any recommendations as to getting one that works well?

-Is it possible to set the UPC modem / router to bridge mode? Specifically I want my own router to handle the connection etc...

Thanks..


----------



## NellyMcD (6 Aug 2009)

MysticX said:


> Hi,
> Currently preparing to switch from ADSL to UPC cable broadband. Was hoping I could get a few questions answered?
> 
> -Do UPC provide a 2-way splitter? If not is there any recommendations as to getting one that works well?
> ...


 
1. Yes, they provide a 2 way splitter and it works fine.
2. I used my own wireless router with no problems, if that answers your question?


----------



## MysticX (6 Aug 2009)

Hey,
Thanks for the reply.



			
				NellyMcD said:
			
		

> 2. I used my own wireless router with no problems, if that answers your question?


Practically I want my router to be the only mechanism that handles the public IP, firewall duties, NAT etc. I want whatever UPC provides to merely give the connection to my router (you theoratically don't have to configure the UPC hardware at all as it literally acts as a modem for the receiving router).
Hope that clarifies it.


----------

